# Post your BEST landscapes



## Type1

I think every forum needs a 'best photos' thread.

I'll kick things off. Please keep in mind none of my photos have been edited or manipulated.

_The Journey_


_Naturality_

_Eternal Flame_


My 'best' photos are always changing as I photograph new things but please feel free to see my other landscape photography

Kind Regards,
Destin Sparks


----------



## timethief

No cropping? No resizing? No RAW-JPG conversion ? No Filters used?

They are all very nice shots. good job. 
welcome to the forum.


----------



## jowensphoto

Limited Edition - Landscape
Naturality | Natural Bridge, Springbrook, Queensland

Destin Sparks joined the forum?


----------



## Rick58

jowensphoto said:


> Limited Edition - Landscape
> Naturality | Natural Bridge, Springbrook, Queensland
> 
> Destin Sparks joined the forum?



:lmao:


----------



## cgipson1

Smells like SPAM to me!


----------



## ffadmin

Mr Sparks has been in touch with me, and it appears that he is indeed responsible for the images posted!  I've asked him to post a confirmation of his identity upon its' restoration.

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Type1

Hi Guys,

I have indeed joined the forum. I've edited my original post to include my name, rather than just an alias. I look forward to engaging in some good topics and sharing. Wishing everyone a happy holidays.

Destin


----------



## cgipson1

Destin.. glad to have you on board! Sorry for the rude welcome, we get a lot of spammers!


----------



## Sue5606

Welcome! Your photos are amazing!


----------



## Type1

No worries Charlie, I understand.

Thanks Sue.


----------



## thetrue

I must say, your ability to capture images like these HAS to be purely dependent on insanely perfect timing. You don't manipulate them in post at all? That's phenomenal!


----------



## nikT2i

Wow. I am truly impressed. If none of those are edited you have awesome talent.


----------



## xyphoto

These are beautiful photos. Show us more.


----------



## dmunsie

First off, AWESOME images. wow.. However...I'll go ahead and not bite on the no post processing claim, but I'm not buying there is no pre-processing going on.


----------



## thetrue

Hm, nobody has "best landscapes" to add? Is Destin scary or something?

I just can't get to mine, stupid laptop monitor failed so I'm getting everything on to my server and I'll be back in business.


----------



## pictureperfekt

This is a perfect example of the kiss and coddle forum tpf has become.  
These images are great not good. 
For anyone to laugh at and than kiss as$ after the poster revealed his identity is a joke, and reflects poorly on the TPFJunkies.  I am embarrassed that I wasted time reading posts written by clicky suck ups.


----------



## EIngerson

^^^^^ No one cares.


----------



## sm4him

Well, welcome to the party Destin!! Glad to *finally* have someone whose ability is at least approaching my own... 

Disclaimer: Just in case there's ANY doubt, I am SOOO not serious about this. I am hardly a master of photography--unless you count Master of Mediocrity. :lmao:



thetrue said:


> Hm, nobody has "best landscapes" to add? Is Destin scary or something?
> 
> I just can't get to mine, stupid laptop monitor failed so I'm getting everything on to my server and I'll be back in business.



Uh-uh. Nope. No way. My landscapes aren't even the best of my overall mediocre body of work, never mind anything on par with THAT. I *might* be willing to post one of my pitiful "best" landscapes in this thread, but it's certainly NOT going to be the first photos posted after these first three.

You can call me a suck-up if you want, but the fact is I didn't actually know who Destin Sparks was until I googled it (sorry, Destin--I live in my own backwards little world here!) but I thought these photos were simply spectacular no matter WHO took them.


----------



## snowbear

Since you asked.  It's nowhere near the quality at the top of the thread, but it's probably the best I've got.


----------



## Awiserbud

I think people should stop bickering and post their landscape shots. heres a couple i'm quite pleased with.




skimming stones by steve watson photos, on Flickr





Bournemouth Pier at sunset by steve watson photos, on Flickr




Grand Canyon Sunset by steve watson photos, on Flickr




rainbow by steve watson photos, on Flickr


----------



## shents

Type1 said:


> I think every forum needs a 'best photos' thread.
> 
> I'll kick things off. Please keep in mind none of my photos have been edited or manipulated.
> 
> _The Journey_
> View attachment 30126
> _Naturality_
> View attachment 30127
> _Eternal Flame_
> View attachment 30128
> 
> My 'best' photos are always changing as I photograph new things but please feel free to see my other landscape photography
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Destin Sparks



ALL i can say is wow!! Where was the second shot taken I love it, also how did you achieve these amazing shots .. kelly


----------



## flow

"Lone Pine Lake", Mt Whitney, CA


----------



## LaFoto

"Post-your-best" collection threads should be limited to the Photo Themes section, where there's been a theme thread on Landscapes for just about ages!


----------



## shents

I have been on your website someone kindly posted WOW! Such a talented photographer, beautiful shots, Australia has some beautiful picturesque places! Thanks for post,  I was unfamiliar with your work and VERY new to the world of photography, I see you also do workshops, I LIVE SO FAR AWAY I would have loved to attend one!!

look forward to more post's from you


----------



## shents

Awiserbud said:


> I think people should stop bickering and post their landscape shots. heres a couple i'm quite pleased with.
> 
> 
> skimming stones by steve watson photos, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Bournemouth Pier at sunset by steve watson photos, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Grand Canyon Sunset by steve watson photos, on Flickr
> 
> 
> rainbow by steve watson photos, on Flickr




Great shots!! I hope I can achieve one day what you and destin can!.. such an inspiration


----------



## gconnoyer

I'll bite I guess.....


----------



## kundalini




----------



## Flare




----------



## thetrue

WOW! Some incredible landscapes here guys!


----------



## WryTheBteam

My contribution


----------



## Photomanic

I don't know what i would call my best, however at this moment in time this is one of my favorites.



​


----------



## snowbear

Here's a panorama taken in Washington, DC (12 shots.)




Tidal Basin Panorama by cmwrenn3, on Flickr


----------



## thetrue

Snowbear, with the nifty fifty? I have to start experimenting with stitching. What software did you use?


----------



## chrisfoxdesign

Todays work for me:

View attachment 31555View attachment 31556View attachment 31557


----------



## snowbear

thetrue said:


> Snowbear, with the nifty fifty? I have to start experimenting with stitching. What software did you use?


Yep - the AF 50 f/1.8D. All were shot at f/16, 1/160, ISO 400 and merged in PS CS4.  I didn't have the tripod with me so I put the camera on the bridge wall and moved through the scene manually, overlapping about 20% in each shot.


----------



## TwoTwoLeft

I kinda like these right now...


----------



## Nikmal

pictureperfekt said:


> This is a perfect example of the kiss and coddle forum tpf has become.
> These images are great not good.
> For anyone to laugh at and than kiss as$ after the poster revealed his identity is a joke, and reflects poorly on the TPFJunkies.  I am embarrassed that I wasted time reading posts written by clicky suck ups.


So because some mentioned they actually like the pics he posted they are suck-ups now?? One does not HAVE to post harsh criticism just because they can. By the way I would _hardly_ call this forum kiss and coddle at all. Yea some people put in canned answers and say nice picture and the like but there are other that give good honest C&C and do good doing so. So please do not stereotype TPF in to one lump sum according to you.. you do know what you get when you assume right??


----------



## unpopular




----------



## Tony S

Welcome Destin,

  I will chime in with a few images I can get to from work...

















...


----------



## thetrue

Wow Tony, that second one is awesome! I really like the first as well!


----------



## ims0sikh

Incredible pictures!


----------



## Forkie

I've posted these before but what the hell:




Untitled by Forkie, on Flickr



Brighton Boats by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## mcleish

DSC_5369 by mcleishlad, on Flickr




DSC_0815-Edit-2 by mcleishlad, on Flickr





DSC_0295-Edit-Edit by mcleishlad, on Flickr




DSC_0887 by mcleishlad, on Flickr




Dubai by mcleishlad, on Flickr


----------



## ceeboy14

A little of this and a little of that:


----------



## PixelRabbit

Gorgeous work everyone! Landscapes is far from my forte but this one twirls my beanie


----------



## dbvirago

Not sure I'm qualified to determine my 'best' and my favorites change from week to week, but here are a couple that I've liked for a while.


----------



## Tuffythepug




----------



## Type1

Some good shots here. Great to see people getting involved. Keep them coming.


----------



## Sue5606

dbvirago said:
			
		

> Not sure I'm qualified to determine my 'best' and my favorites change from week to week, but here are a couple that I've liked for a while.



Love this beach scene! I keep looking at it because it makes me feel like I'm there!


----------



## Compaq

Not easy to pick. Capturing a great landscape is all about the light. Unless you're lucky, and at the right place at the right time, I don't think you can capture a truly GREAT landscape. Maybe these are some of my own favorites?




Fjell og soloppgong by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr




Lauvøya 2 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr




Valen og tre r by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr




Einsam båt i aude topografi med livleg fortøyningstau by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr




Dam og soloppgong by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


Hard to pick just one.


edit: I just have to add that I posted here without reading the first post - just the title (which was pretty self-explanatory!). No offense, OP, but are you a famous photographer? I just shoot, and don't really pay much attention to the "current gurus", so I wouldn't know.


----------



## magdalene

I think it is beautiful!!


----------



## Forkie

Compaq, that boat shot is mega.  Is it real, or did you add the rope afterwards?


----------



## jowensphoto

Destin - My bad! We get a lot of spammers around here  I'm also kind of a vigilante when it comes to stealing photos lol Welcome to the forum!

I thought I posted in this already, but apparently not. Landscape is new for me, here's my latest favorites.


----------



## Compaq

Forkie said:


> Compaq, that boat shot is mega.  Is it real, or did you add the rope afterwards?



The rope is all natural. I did, however, bulldoze some houses on the other side of the lake.


----------



## sm4him

Okay, well, I'm gonna play. I just really don't DO landscapes well. Or much at all, as it turns out. I've found about four I actually like. Of those "favorites", this is the most recent.




12072012_0056editweb by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## ronlane

I was looking through some of my landscape photos to see if I had anything to contribute and I realized how bad I suck at photography in comparison even though it's not been a year since I started.

Anyway, here are a couple.




Photo Jul 19, 2012 7:56 AM by Ron_Lane, on Flickr




IMG_7451 edit by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## jowensphoto

Ron, those are both really nice. I think the second would look better cropped to a pano format. Actually, I'd crop right along the line you can see in the clouds... right where the colors start to get a little muddy.


----------



## ronlane

jowensphoto said:


> Ron, those are both really nice. I think the second would look better cropped to a pano format. Actually, I'd crop right along the line you can see in the clouds... right where the colors start to get a little muddy.



Thanks Jess. I will try that. I cropped it 16:9 originally to give it a pano feel, but if I understand you, I need to cut the top off where all the purple is?


----------



## TordFuglstad

I love landscape shots but feel like I have a lot more to learn. These was taken with my D7000, just got myself a D800 so can't wait to try that out on landscape shots.


----------



## jowensphoto

It's worth a shot!


----------



## jowensphoto

TordFuglstad said:


> I love landscape shots but feel like I have a lot more to learn. These was taken with my D7000, just got myself a D800 so can't wait to try that out on landscape shots.
> 
> 
> View attachment 31727 View attachment 31728




The colors are spectacular, but why not shoot in landscape orientation?


----------



## ronlane

I took Jess' advice on my second photo.




Pano by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## TordFuglstad

jowensphoto said:


> TordFuglstad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love landscape shots but feel like I have a lot more to learn. These was taken with my D7000, just got myself a D800 so can't wait to try that out on landscape shots.
> 
> 
> View attachment 31727 View attachment 31728
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors are spectacular, but why not shoot in landscape orientation?
Click to expand...



Thanks, that location with the shipwreck is wonderful but dangerous to shoot.
Just felt like that at the moment, the composition was better in portrait mode especially the norhtern lights one. But I did the other one in landscape orientation as well (The last photo is just to illustrate how close to the edge I was standing, and it was quite a drop down.):


----------



## jake337




----------



## jowensphoto

I dig it, Ron!

Tord- lovely shots regardless. That water is SO blue!


----------



## mishele




----------



## TordFuglstad

jowensphoto said:


> I dig it, Ron!
> 
> Tord- lovely shots regardless. That water is SO blue!



Well thank you!


----------



## MSnowy

View attachment 31750


----------



## ceejtank

Wow Amazing Shots.  Once I get home I will post some of my own, though they may pale in comparison!


----------



## ceejtank

MSnowy said:


> View attachment 31750



I see you're from MA - is this lighthouse in MA as well?


----------



## MSnowy

Yes, Scituate Lighthouse. Scituate Harbor


----------



## ryanwaff




----------

